# Could someone tell me what kind of fish they are? PIC inside



## dorrrkk (Mar 6, 2011)

I come from livebearers kind of fish so i have no clue what these fishes are. My friend told me they are called peacock. She has to leave toronto for job. The only thing she suggest was to not put them together with my fishes because they are not compatible with each other.

I don't think I know how to properly raise them. They are about 2.5- 3 inches. 4 of them have those little red spots on their belly and 1 not. I'd like to have them trade with any plants that are low light and will not be eaten by fish. Maybe like java fern, anubias nana and crypt. Suggest me anything else?

Or have them sold to someone who knows how to properly raise them. How much should I sell them for since i dont know what they are.

Thanks


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks like convict cichlids to me but I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

They are a colour strain of Convict Cichlids.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 pink convicts. the ones with orange are the females.









Might want to post your location too.


----------



## dorrrkk (Mar 6, 2011)

How much would people buy them for? 

and i was cleaning up their tank today and found these pearly tapioca thingie inside one of the cave. Is it eggs? what do i do now?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

dorrrkk said:


> How much would people buy them for?
> 
> and i was cleaning up their tank today and found these pearly tapioca thingie inside one of the cave. Is it eggs? what do i do now?


They are almost worth nothing as few people want convict cichlids. Those are eggs in the cave and the pair will probably hatch and raise them.


----------



## dorrrkk (Mar 6, 2011)

Their eggs are trasparent in colour. Is it suppose to be yellow? When will they become babies and should i remove it incase the parents eat it.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The parents will take better care of them than you can. Let them be and you will have even more to deal with.


----------

